# Hiermit



## gonzalo attenborough

Ich habe HIERMIT nichts zu tun. Supongo que querra decir "con esto" si así fuese, me pregunto si este uso es frecuente?

Gracias


----------



## spanien

Significa como has dicho con esto. Su uso es bastante frecuente.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Perfecto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Una preguntita. Aquí DAMIT podría tranquilamente cumplir la misma función que hiermit, no?


----------



## Sidjanga

gonzalo attenborough said:


> Una preguntita. Aquí DAMIT podría tranquilamente cumplir la misma función que hiermit, no?


Sí; la diferencia sería comparable a la en castellano entre _No tengo__ nada__ que ver con *esto*/*Esto *no me concierne_ o _No tengo__ nada__ que ver con *eso/Eso* no me concierne_.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

De acuerdo. Muchas gracias.


----------

